# advice needed on absconding case in dubai



## samirdxb (May 1, 2014)

my friends employer filled an absconding charge about 45 days ago on him and he is still here, how can he remove absconding charges with out getting ban or leaving the country , he has offer letter from new employer, the reson he did not go to work was that he did not get his salary for two months while he was working with the company.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

He should go to the MoL however eh should have done this before not turning up to work.

By not having lodged a case against his employer, and not turning up for work, he has in fact, absconded.


----------

